# Anybody see a problem with a small brichardi colony in a 29G?



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm planning a small brichardi colony in my 29G.

It would consist of an adult breeding pair and one spawn at a time. once the babies hit 1" or so, I would sell them off. 

If any new spawns happened while I was raising fry, I would vaccuum the eggs up. I would only let one set of fry grow up at a time so as not to horribly overcrowd. 

I'd ideally like to support my hobby this way (food, water conditioner, etc).

I realize a 29G is a little small but brichardi only reach about 4". How does everyone feel about this?

I think it'll work...


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok no replies so nobody thinks it's a bad idea?


----------



## pyro (Dec 6, 2010)

I breed many of my lyretail tangs in 20 gallon tanks. They are 24" and 30"+ would probably be a bit better but it works for me.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

pyro said:


> I breed many of my lyretail tangs in 20 gallon tanks. They are 24" and 30"+ would probably be a bit better but it works for me.


That's reassuring. Thanks for letting me know.
I've decided to switch to Neolamprologus Pulcher (Daffodil) btw. I assume that doesn't change anything?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You might get a few more answers if you posted this in the cichlid forum.. I know I've never kept cichlids, other than Angel fish many eons ago now.. so I have only a little general knowledge about them.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> You might get a few more answers if you posted this in the cichlid forum.. I know I've never kept cichlids, other than Angel fish many eons ago now.. so I have only a little general knowledge about them.


Oh. Well I don't want to double post... could a mod move this thread? I'll PM Ciddian and maybe she could do it when she's not busy.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

If your goal is to maintain a continuous breeding program, the wider the tank the better. Brichardii are very prolific breeders and, best yet, the older fry will help take care of the new ones so your tank will quickly fill up in short order. You may even be able to accelerate production by keeping 2 pairs as they will school together happily enough and still maintain a nuclear family on their side of the tank.

Provide plenty of rock work.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

rickcasa said:


> If your goal is to maintain a continuous breeding program, the wider the tank the better. Brichardii are very prolific breeders and, best yet, the older fry will help take care of the new ones so your tank will quickly fill up in short order. You may even be able to accelerate production by keeping 2 pairs as they will school together happily enough and still maintain a nuclear family on their side of the tank.
> 
> Provide plenty of rock work.


I don't think I can keep 2 adult males together in a 29 gallon. 
Actually, the father of the fish I bought (I have the daffodils now) bit his wife's eye off. They were in a 25 gallon.

I was advised by the seller to keep one male and 2 to 3 females as adults.

I only want to have one brood of young growing up at a time. Even with that my tank will be disgustingly overstocked. I'm only letting them get to 1" before I fish them out and trade them in for food/water conditioner.


----------

